# b14 rear brake options



## sr20detb (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a 95 200sx b14 with avnier swap, the front brakes are 90's 300zx z32 alum. 4-piston 30mm calipers, i recieved the rear 2-pis pair with them but it has no mech. e-brake line, i'm looking for a upgrade that i can do easier than what i went through with the front. It currently has the stock se-r rear discs, the master cyc. is already taken care of. I've heard 97 maxima calipers and rotors drilled to 4-lug. Any assurance or options? I've invested way too much money and am looking at fast affordable options to finish it off this spring. 

I've looked around for this for a while but am looking for more specific reasurrance before i spend any more money. If you have any other ques. about the completed swap, let me know.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

B14 rear big brake upgrade uses 95-99 Maxima rear calipers. This is also what's recommended by Fastbrakes.com for their b14 drum to disc conversion.

If you are looking for the calipers, I have a set of unused remanufactured set for sale. PM me if interested.


----------



## sr20detb (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah i keep seeing 95-97 that but its always as a drum conv. and uses a new "bracket". Do they bolt on to 95- se-r's with factory disks and maxima re-drilled rotors. Can I assume you have 96 se-r and they bolted on with no additional mounts, thanks alot thats what i was looking for. If you still have a pair pm with details.

If anyone knows how i could fairly easily use the 300z calipers and solve the e'brake situation thats ideal, if not i've got a pairs of 300zx 2pist alum, 95-98 sentra se-r's front and rear, if any one is interested.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

The maxima calipers will bolt right up. You will only need the bracket if you are going from drums to discs.


----------



## sr20detb (Mar 29, 2010)

You are corrrrect, thank you.... huge size difference, very happy with the decision! All for around 200$, when the front cost me about 750 bucks i was thrilled to bolt these on in a quick 45 min.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Okay, here's the question of the day: What parts did you use? Did you just get a set of maxima rotors and drill them for 4-bolt pattern?


----------



## sr20detb (Mar 29, 2010)

the rear required no additional parts.... re-drilled 4x100 96/97 rotors and the accompanying calipers. Nothing else, 30 min job.


----------

